# Oil temperature sender location



## Bergelvis (Mar 6, 2006)

I have an '01 allroad. I'm getting an oil sensor warning light on my dash and the oil temp gauge is not working, its stuck on 150. Page 17-3 of my A6 C5 Bentley manual shows a vague location for item 19-oil temperature sender. There is a note on that page that says 2.8 liter engine lubrication system is similar. So; I opened my A4 B5 manual to page 17-2, there is a great picture of the oil pump. Item 19 is the oil temperature sensor. It appears to be just to the left (driver's side) of the front crank seal, on the oil pump sealing flange. The A6 manual calls it a sender, the A4 manual calls it a sensor. Are they the same thing?

I couldn't find an oil temperature sender for my car at any of the big online parts warehouses, but I found this one for a 2.8 A4: http://www.partsgeek.com/catalog/2001/audi/a4/body_electrical/oil_temperature_sender.html is this the part I should buy? Do I have to remove lock carrier to get at this bugger?

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

